
Physicists create 'negative mass' - wamatt
https://www.phys.org/news/2017-04-physicists-negative-mass.html
======
CarolineW
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14093860](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14093860)

